# Jerky treats making dogs very ill



## tinydancer

Just a heads up. I found this article that's a warning, not a recall yet. But better to be safe than sorry.

I've been fried from the garden, but I'm pretty sure I saw a recall on Diamond dog food as well. 

* Dog treat manufacturers admit paying off complaining owners as toll of sick dogs nears 1,000

The manufacturers of popular chicken jerky treats, tied to illness in almost 1,000 dogs, have been revealed to have paid off complaining owners in return for their silence.

Waggin' Train, Canyon Creek Ranch jerky treats and Milo's Kitchen Home-style Dog Treats were named earlier in the year by the Food and Drug Administration as having possible ties to a growing number of dogs developing mystery illness.

Both Nestle Purina and Del Monte, makers of the three cited dog treats, insist that their products are safe.

Read more: Dog treat manufacturers admit paying off complaining owners as toll of sick dogs nears 1,000 | Mail Online
*

Packaging looks like this.












And there have been some deaths.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok. I did remember correctly. The Diamond dog food has been recalled and now looks like there are issues with the cat food as well. 

This is salmonella and humans have been contaminated by handling the food. This one is big. 

Here's the list and I'll give the link.

* Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul

Country Value

Diamond

Diamond Naturals

Premium Edge

Professional

4 Health

Taste of the Wild

Apex

Kirkland Signature/Kirkland's Signature Nature's Domain



Brands manufactured at the Gaston facility that have issued separate recalls are:



Natural Balance

Solid Gold

Wellness *

Pet food recall that won't end? Cat food now risky - San Diego, California News Station - KFMB Channel 8 - cbs8.com


----------



## strollingbones

this is what got me started making dog biscuits.....i began to make them for my own dogs when the first china stuff showed up.....you got to be careful with anything made in china.....now i am paranoid about any dog treats.....us made etc...


----------



## tinydancer

strollingbones said:


> this is what got me started making dog biscuits.....i began to make them for my own dogs when the first china stuff showed up.....you got to be careful with anything made in china.....now i am paranoid about any dog treats.....us made etc...



We have tainted cat and dog food scandals now with alarming frequency.  Ditto the treats from jerky to pigs ears. It's scary out there. 

For training over the years, I was making my own jerky and liver treats (only beef and deer) and in these last years homemade biscuits for the dogs. I've a great book by Dr. Pitcairn that I've relied on for the treats, but I'm thinking with all these recalls when we get a pup down the road, I'm doing my own cooking for the dog with a back up of vitamins. 

Pitcairn has very well researched diets (big fan of this vet, can ya tell?)

Then there's all our "human food" recalls that have your hair standing on end before you get halfway thru a list on any given day.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

*sigh*

The information is only anecdotal, no link has been established between the chicken jerky and illness in dogs.  Now, everytime someone's dog gets ill, and they have given them chicken jerky, they are blaming the chicken jerky.  All kinds of tests have been done on the products (by the FDA) and they can find no link between the jerky and the illnesses.

I have been feeding my five dogs Waggin' Train chicken jerky for several years now.  Why is none of them sick?  And if one of them gets sick, but not the others, how could I blame the chicken jerky?  But they're not sick, not a one of them.  They're very healthy dogs.

I also fed them Greenies before, during, and after the big "dogs are choking to death on Greenies" scare.

I read one post by a hysterical woman who said, make some homemade chicken jerky and smell it.  Then smell the Waggin' Train chicken jerky and you will be horrified.  All those chemical smells.

i was highly amused by this because one thing I've always noticed about the Waggin'Train chicken jerky is how good it smells.  And if you read the label, there are no chemicals in it.  It's just chicken breast. And the dogs LOVE it. 

I have made some homemade, even bought a dehydrater to use, but...I work.  Do you make all your kids' food homemade, from scratch?  I didn't think so.

And I kind of resent all this hysteria because it is one of the dogs' favorite treats.  But I worry, what if there is something to this.  

I read an article the other day where a veterinarian discussed this issue and he said 1000 dogs sick out of the millions who eat this product is not very significant.  If the product is what is causing the illness in the dogs, why aren't more dogs sick from it?  And once again, they haven't been able to establish any link!  

I feed my dogs Canine Caviar lamb and pearl millet, a food that gets 4 1/2 stars out of 5 by independent reviewers.  It costs me $62.99 for a 30 lb. bag.  I also make them a food of brown rice, chicken breast, boiled hamburger, no sodium added green beans and cottage cheese which they are fed a bit of as a dinner treat.  I have checked this concoction out with a veterinarian and an animal food nutritionist and they gave it their approval.

So I am very serious about taking good care of my dogs.  That's why I initally chose this treat years ago...it is just dried chicken breast, better than most treats out there which have a long ingredient list.  I don't want to discontinue using it based on an online hysteria that there is no evidence to support.  Oh, and it's not "cheap," by the way, I've seen posters talking about "cheap treats from China."  A 20 oz. bag  cost between 16 and 17 dollars.

I did try some American Made jerky treats, but they seemed suspicious to me...they smelled like they might be on the verge of spoiling.  Jerky shoudn't spoil easily, not even jerky for humans.


----------



## strollingbones

tinydancer said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what got me started making dog biscuits.....i began to make them for my own dogs when the first china stuff showed up.....you got to be careful with anything made in china.....now i am paranoid about any dog treats.....us made etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have tainted cat and dog food scandals now with alarming frequency.  Ditto the treats from jerky to pigs ears. It's scary out there.
> 
> For training over the years, I was making my own jerky and liver treats (only beef and deer) and in these last years homemade biscuits for the dogs. I've a great book by Dr. Pitcairn that I've relied on for the treats, but I'm thinking with all these recalls when we get a pup down the road, I'm doing my own cooking for the dog with a back up of vitamins.
> 
> Pitcairn has very well researched diets (big fan of this vet, can ya tell?)
> 
> Then there's all our "human food" recalls that have your hair standing on end before you get halfway thru a list on any given day.
Click to expand...


i am familiar with pitcairn's book and ideas.....

unfortunately a lot of the diets for dogs...dont stop the problems....

the treats are not hard to make....basically its a milk bone with additions...

i reply on good old purina for dog food....i tried feeding cooked and raw.....my dogs are so much happier on kibble....


----------

